# VGOD PRO MECH HARD BUTTON



## mike_vapes (29/5/17)

Hey guys 

Hoping for some help here.
Picked up a Vgod pro mech last week from Vape King 4ways. gr8 service by the way guys. but hating the firing button ,its hard as hell.and have to move the button around before it moves smoothly.

I know allot of people are gonna tell me I should have bought the BROADSIDE ALLOY MECH instead.

but before I decide to do that maybe someone on the forum can help.

#1Can one swap the spring out for a softer spring .if so were do i get one.
#2Can one convert to magnets.


----------



## Mahir (29/5/17)

It comes with an extra spring in the vgod case. Also, many people complained of finding oil or some factory fluid in the button which could be your problem. I'd say take everything apart, clean it thoroughly and maybe replace the spring if you want. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mike_vapes (29/5/17)

Mahir said:


> It comes with an extra spring in the vgod case. Also, many people complained of finding oil or some factory fluid in the button which could be your problem. I'd say take everything apart, clean it thoroughly and maybe replace the spring if you want. Good luck.


The oil they complaining about is a electronic type grease. the extra spring that comes with the Vgod seems to be the same strength as the one in the mod.but thanx for the advice bud ill clean out the grease anyway and see it helps with the smoothness


----------



## mike_vapes (29/5/17)

Gave the edges of the button a polish. And its smooth as silk now. Thanx to maguiers metal polish haha. Spare spring just as hard though


----------



## M5000 (2/6/17)

I've never tried a Broadside but I've got a VGOD and I really like it so I think you bought the right mod! I think the grease is meant to be there, I figured it was something like the Noalox used on the Reo's, and it's metal moving parts so grease makes sense. My spring did soften after a bit of use, but as explained in reviews it is not meant to be too soft because it doesn't lock and the harder button prevents accidental firing. Simple to take apart and it seems like the spring might soften slightly if you gently press it slightly more than it would go with the button throw. I think Fagan's vid shows how to take it apart, but when you put it back together there is a little bit of play just before the screw is tightened but where the fire button is still recessed enough for safety where there is a bit of room to adjust the tension. it is a bit easier to push the fire button at that point - look closely at how the self-adjusting mechanism affects the button's range of movement so slightly alter the tightness. My explanation may not be very clear but it will make sense when you do it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## mike_vapes (3/6/17)

M5000 said:


> I've never tried a Broadside but I've got a VGOD and I really like it so I think you bought the right mod! I think the grease is meant to be there, I figured it was something like the Noalox used on the Reo's, and it's metal moving parts so grease makes sense. My spring did soften after a bit of use, but as explained in reviews it is not meant to be too soft because it doesn't lock and the harder button prevents accidental firing. Simple to take apart and it seems like the spring might soften slightly if you gently press it slightly more than it would go with the button throw. I think Fagan's vid shows how to take it apart, but when you put it back together there is a little bit of play just before the screw is tightened but where the fire button is still recessed enough for safety where there is a bit of room to adjust the tension. it is a bit easier to push the fire button at that point - look closely at how the self-adjusting mechanism affects the button's range of movement so slightly alter the tightness. My explanation may not be very clear but it will make sense when you do it.


Thanx bud .a guy at vape king monti casino showed me how to adjust the button and it works grate now.. . But seems my problems with this Vgod dont stop there. Ive had this mod 2weeks and im super careful with my stuff yet the so called durable coating is chipping and pealong off between tube and button.i will upload pics later.


----------



## Hein510 (20/6/17)

mike_vapes said:


> Thanx bud .a guy at vape king monti casino showed me how to adjust the button and it works grate now.. . But seems my problems with this Vgod dont stop there. Ive had this mod 2weeks and im super careful with my stuff yet the so called durable coating is chipping and pealong off between tube and button.i will upload pics later.


Is it an authentic VGod as I've had mine for ages and the coating is still awesome, I have seen the Aluminium Vgod mechs peeling around the button tho.


----------



## mike_vapes (20/6/17)

Hein510 said:


> Is it an authentic VGod as I've had mine for ages and the coating is still awesome, I have seen the Aluminium Vgod mechs peeling around the button tho.


Bought it from vape king . they state authentic so shuld be. sold it and got a sub ohm shorty mech instead (CLONE) and dare i say 10 times better than the vgod . well better than the one i had


----------

